
Klerksdorp spheres: created or naturally occuring? - janandonly
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klerksdorp_sphere
======
mikro2nd
Please don't editorialise titles needlessly. This is not reddit and HN does
not welcome clickbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

